# delivery/transport wax removal?



## shadbor (Aug 14, 2006)

*vauxhall delivery/transport wax removal?*

I've searched and searched not to find much on this, the only post i did find was of L200 steves super detail on his new hilux a while back, i spoke to him over pm about it and he said he used finish kare fall out remover, can i buy this anywhere?....nope, and they ve stopped importing it from the usa too, L200 steve must have got the last lot through.lucky begger

anyway im back at stage one now then, what should i use to get all this wax off as im not letting the dealer touch it at all.

the stuff looked milky that steve used when mixed with water, AG intensive tar remover also looks like this when mixed with water?? does anyone else have any experience with this and have any good products recommended to do this?

any help much appreciated.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Couldn't you give it a nice fairly liquid bath - sure that would remove most things on the paint...including the paint maybe! :lol:


----------



## Craig (Dec 27, 2005)

Not sure regarding Vauxhall specifically, but I'm currently using AutoSmart's Safe T Strip on new Peugeots which are often covered in a thick layer of transport wax. It's a safe copolymer wax remover which wont damage any brightwork, rubber trims etc.

Try your local Autosmart rep for more details, if you're only doing the one car then he might be able to give you a sample.


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

What about Megs safe degreaser?


----------



## shadbor (Aug 14, 2006)

i dont thing the safe de greaser will get it off by what ive heard, most peope have spoken about copolymer wax removers, i just want to use the least agressive product that will do the job well, i had a look at the auto smart site and they had some G101 or something

quote
"G101 - This product can be used for some dewaxing
applications. Ideal for use on Co-polymer wax removal. 
A low hazard option for dewaxing."

sound like it might do the trick, exept where can you buy this stuff ive never seen autosmart in the shops? and you cant order online by the look of it.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

AutoSmart is trade only and are franchised. You'll need to find your local AutoSmart person. :thumb:


----------



## Daragh (Sep 11, 2006)

The milky coloured FK1 product is the Step 1 Soil/Coating Remover (#1119) - Effectively the degreaser in the paint decontamination system, before the Step 2 (Steel & Iron Rust remover) & the Step 3 (Shampoo & pH neutraliser).

Concept Chemicals have some products which may be of interest to you. Easy to get hold of in the UK.

http://www.conceptchemicals.com/concept/catalog/index.php?page=product&type=1&subcatid=13


----------



## Craig (Dec 27, 2005)

Some products are available on ebay if you have a search around, you may be able to find 5L of G101 for sale. Should be around £10-£15. 

From previous experience it isn't strong enough to remove the copolymer wax on Peugeots.


----------



## K18WRX (Jun 27, 2007)

try contacting Steve @ www.ccs-inc.co.uk and try out the duragloss wax eraser it retails at around £7 http://www.ccs-inc.co.uk/sb-products.asp?productid=2375&category=86


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

By using a non-caustic, acid-free, d-limonene (citrus) based, biodegradable cleaner (P21S Total Auto Wash or Z**öl Strik™ Cosmoline Remover and Engine Cleaner ) will avoid any damage and safely remove the Cosmoline, or any oils or grease that may have been applied for protection. Most manufacturers now use plastic film and / or a blend of paraffin and synthetic waxes, but mainly paraffin


----------



## shadbor (Aug 14, 2006)

cool thanks for the help everyone, im off to do some spending:thumb:


----------



## shadbor (Aug 14, 2006)

K18WRX said:


> try contacting Steve @ www.ccs-inc.co.uk and try out the duragloss wax eraser it retails at around £7 http://www.ccs-inc.co.uk/sb-products.asp?productid=2375&category=86


it would take all day to de wax my car with that little pen thing, is that not meant for spot treatment of white polish stains on trim?


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

There are two types of transport wax:

Hard Wax which is a hard co-polymer coating

and

Soft Wax which is a soft and usually paraffin/solvent based

Most copolymer based hard coatings can be removed with cold water pressure washers after the appropriate dwell time has been observed.

Most paraffin based soft waxes require the use of a steam cleaner/hot pressure washer to activate and soften the wax to a 'sludge'. There are a few cold water and low odour removers available and the one you will need if you are only doing one car is this one

http://www.conceptchemicals.com/concept/catalog/productDetails.php?groupid=7&type=1&subcatid=12.

When using solvent based dewaxers you need to consider what is going down the drain if you intend on doing this at home without access to filtration plants or drain interceptors.

Hard wax removers will not remove soft wax and vice-versa.

Also, you will only need five litres of product and the normal minimum is 20-25 units unless some kind person on here has access to the product, I only deal with hard waxed cars unfortunately.

Hope this clears things up for you before you spend any money on something you cant use if you dont have access to a hot pressure washer.


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Craig said:


> Not sure regarding Vauxhall specifically, but I'm currently using AutoSmart's Safe T Strip on new Peugeots which are often covered in a thick layer of transport wax. It's a safe copolymer wax remover which wont damage any brightwork, rubber trims etc.
> 
> Try your local Autosmart rep for more details, if you're only doing the one car then he might be able to give you a sample.


Do Peugeot know???:lol:

The recommended copolymer remover for peugeots is Depronetal. But then i dont use it either, much to their dissaproval. And as for them new 308,s - how much wax and how damn hard I have had a couple where the coating has become contaminated in storage/transit and actually gone through the wax and damaged the paint............


----------



## Glossboss (Feb 28, 2007)

The DG wax remover is for removal of wax on rubber mouldings,
wing mirrors etc.Pre-cleaner will do it though.


----------



## shadbor (Aug 14, 2006)

thanks for the input krystal-kleen, i think i need to find out exactally what coating if at all the car i going to have when it turns up, it could be film, soft or hard wax, so if im not careful i could waste my money, thanks for the great responses everone i really appreciate it


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

wont claying remove it ?


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

shadbor said:


> thanks for the input krystal-kleen, i think i need to find out exactally what coating if at all the car i going to have when it turns up, it could be film, soft or hard wax, so if im not careful i could waste my money, thanks for the great responses everone i really appreciate it


No prob. By tradition years ago all vauxhalls came in soft wax and FWIW in the 'bad old days' we used to have to dewax 200 a day with a hot pressure waser with KEROSENE. We permanently stunk to high heaven



Silva1 said:


> wont claying remove it ?


No. You really need to see this stuff to appreciate it.

Somebody on here must surely work at a Vauxhall dealership!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## v1nny (Aug 8, 2007)

wont paint cleaner fluid remove it like the swissvax stuff?


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

v1nny said:


> wont paint cleaner fluid remove it like the swissvax stuff?


No. The best way i can describe it is a thick, slightly softer candle wax


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

What about some heavy duty sh1t?

http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/shop/product_info.php?cPath=246&products_id=532

or

http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/shop/product_info.php?cPath=246&products_id=612


----------



## v1nny (Aug 8, 2007)

Krystal-Kleen said:


> No. The best way i can describe it is a thick, slightly softer candle wax


Do all new cars have it put on? mines due in a week


----------



## Craig (Dec 27, 2005)

Krystal-Kleen said:


> Do Peugeot know???:lol:
> 
> The recommended copolymer remover for peugeots is Depronetal. But then i dont use it either, much to their dissaproval. And as for them new 308,s - how much wax and how damn hard I have had a couple where the coating has become contaminated in storage/transit and actually gone through the wax and damaged the paint............


You're not wrong some of the new 308s have been a nightmare, I've had major problems with wax removal and have been trying a few different products - Depronetal, Nielsen's Tempro 70, Safe T Strip etc to name but a few.

Is it Concept Chemicals' dewaxer you're currently using? Haven't heard of the company before but if it comes recommended then it's worth a try.


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Craig said:


> Is it Concept Chemicals' dewaxer you're currently using? Haven't heard of the company before but if it comes recommended then it's worth a try.


I use their copoly dewaxer for peugeots, and it works if you keep the panels from getting too warm outside, it needs to stay liquid.

I am surprised that Tempro 70 doesnt work, i used to love that stuff.


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

v1nny said:


> Do all new cars have it put on? mines due in a week


Different manufacturers have different means of protection. Whats yours??


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

i find the best stuff that eats through transport wax yet is safe is AG intensive tar remover. dont let it dry on the car though!


----------



## v1nny (Aug 8, 2007)

Krystal-Kleen said:


> Different manufacturers have different means of protection. Whats yours??


Car i brought is a Renault Clio so is it worth me buying the co polymer thingy lol


----------



## shadbor (Aug 14, 2006)

matt said:


> What about some heavy duty sh1t?
> 
> http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/shop/product_info.php?cPath=246&products_id=532
> 
> ...


hmm not too sure i want to put caustic liquid all over my new car, that sounds like it would strip the flesh off my hands:doublesho think thats for crubby as feck articulated lorries, not me pride and joy, hmm im gettin worried about this now


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Phil H said:


> i find the best stuff that eats through transport wax yet is safe is AG intensive tar remover. dont let it dry on the car though!


This does indeed do a good job on soft transport wax, but generally speaking its only really advised as a spot remover if you have any stubborn missed bits afterwards....plus it could work out a bit expensive to do a whole car with.

Also you need to remember that although if you are only doing one car it would be financially viable as a one off , if you dont have access tto a hot pressure washer then it is quite likely that it wouldneed agitating. This in itself will undoubtedly give you light paint marring



v1nny said:


> Car i brought is a Renault Clio so is it worth me buying the co polymer thingy lol


99% of Renaults are dewaxed at point of import. The main point of import is Southampton Docks through CAT GB/SVT . (I used to be the ops manager for the valeting contracting company). All renaults used to come in copolymer/hard wax, but that may have changed since then!


----------



## Craig (Dec 27, 2005)

Krystal-Kleen said:


> I use their copoly dewaxer for peugeots, and it works if you keep the panels from getting too warm outside, it needs to stay liquid.
> 
> I am surprised that Tempro 70 doesnt work, i used to love that stuff.


The Tempro 70 worked fine, but the Autosmart is cheaper and seems to be doing the job just as well at the moment.


----------



## v1nny (Aug 8, 2007)

what else can be used thats not harsh or damage the paint?


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

v1nny said:


> what else can be used thats not harsh or damage the paint?


Are u sure that your car is being delivered still in its transport wax?

If it is and its only one car that u are doing then u could use a one of the copoly removers that had a link posted earlier. They are all to be diluted with water so as long as you follow the direction they are safe. Only time i ever had trouble was when peugeot waxed the cc's and then found out the dewaxer was damaging the nroof seals. They are now delivered in plastic film.


----------



## marko99 (Jul 28, 2007)

Mix some snow foam and megs apc and blast away


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

marko99 said:


> Mix some snow foam and megs apc and blast away


Hmmm.......Im very interested to know if u have actually tried this??


----------



## v1nny (Aug 8, 2007)

Krystal-Kleen said:


> Are u sure that your car is being delivered still in its transport wax?


Not sure yet, car should be here by next week all going to plan


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

We use Autosmarts tar and Glue remover to remove trasnsport Wax, shifts it easily


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

K18WRX said:


> try contacting Steve @ www.ccs-inc.co.uk and try out the duragloss wax eraser it retails at around £7 http://www.ccs-inc.co.uk/sb-products.asp?productid=2375&category=86


This is used for removing wax deposits on plastic trim and comes in a tiny bottle with a foam head???

Very good product but not suited to this kind of job.


----------



## v1nny (Aug 8, 2007)

retarded question but how do i tell if its got transport wax on it lol


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Safe T Strip from Autosmart is the very safe option for hard wax (co-polymer).There are products out there such as tar and glue remover that will do the job but they are not 100% safe. Being a solvent,tar and glue remover can attack plastics and rubbers so although it shifts the wax you could end up deforming the plastics and melting them.Safe T Strip is designed to lift the wax and keep it in suspension until it is rinsed off the car.

For soft wax use either Plus 10 degreaser or TWR Steam again from Autosmart

G101 is only useful for removing any left overs once the initial de-wax is done.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

v1nny said:


> retarded question but how do i tell if its got transport wax on it lol


You will see it on the paintwork. Most manufacturers use a hard wax these days BMW being an acception,they use soft wax. Hard wax will look like overspray on the paintwork even being really thick like clear/milky glue in places. Soft wax looks greasy and smudges when you press your finger on it.


----------



## shadbor (Aug 14, 2006)

The Doctor said:


> Safe T Strip from Autosmart is the very safe option for hard wax (co-polymer).There are products out there such as tar and glue remover that will do the job but they are not 100% safe. Being a solvent,tar and glue remover can attack plastics and rubbers so although it shifts the wax you could end up deforming the plastics and melting them.Safe T Strip is designed to lift the wax and keep it in suspension until it is rinsed off the car.
> 
> For soft wax use either Plus 10 degreaser or TWR Steam again from Autosmart
> 
> G101 is only useful for removing any left overs once the initial de-wax is done.


thanks for that doctor, i have just found from vauxhall logistics department that they use a parafin based wax, which would be the safest and most effective way to get this stuff off?


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Thats soft wax then. I had a feeling Vauxhalls where one of the very few that used soft wax.

You really need a Hot pressure washer to do it easy. TWR Steam from AS is the way id go about it. How many cars are you actually De-Waxing?


----------



## shadbor (Aug 14, 2006)

The Doctor said:


> Thats soft wax then. I had a feeling Vauxhalls where one of the very few that used soft wax.
> 
> You really need a Hot pressure washer to do it easy. TWR Steam from AS is the way id go about it. How many cars are you actually De-Waxing?


i only have a cold pressure washer, although i think someone i know has just brough one of the karcher heated pressure washers, might have to ask him a favour if it gets the water hot enough.

im only dewaxing one

just i had a lot of problems with the dealer inflicting damage on my current car that took me a while to sort, i knew getting them to sort it would just lead to a mop with G3 with a vast reduction of paint and free buffer trails, thay aint touching this one at all!

cars have been about for about 100 years and most dealers still have nt managed to grasp how to pass a car onto a custmer without damage.

what would you recomend doctor in my situation?


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

PM being sent now


----------



## shadbor (Aug 14, 2006)

cheers mate


----------

